# What do you think about Rio?



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

What do you think about Rio?

It is the second largest city in Brazil and most visited. Full of attractions including beaches, Christ the Redeemer, and numerous neighborhood very luxurious. Will host the final of the FIFA World Cup 2014 will host the 2016 Olympic Games. It has 6.2 million inhabitants in the city and more than 11 million in its metropolitan area. No doubt this is one of the most beautiful cities in the world.

Comment!!!


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not very attracted to this city. I can imagine beautiful beaches and the Sugarloaf Mountain, but to be honest i also think of slums, drugs and robberies. The movie Cidade de Deus didn't make this idea any better. Sorry


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Okey Kiboko. You may not know but all slums are peaceful and the levels of violence in the city dramatically reduced. I respect your opinion.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

What I think about Rio? I don't know since I have never been there, however the forced destruction of houses for the olympics and the world cup.

http://riotimesonline.com/brazil-ne...pics-report-alleges-human-rights-violations/#

Clearly, this is not something that will give a good image of the authorities in Rio.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

FAAN said:


> What do you think about Rio?
> 
> It is the second largest city in Brazil and most visited. Full of attractions including beaches, Christ the Redeemer, and numerous neighborhood very luxurious. Will host the final of the FIFA World Cup 2014 will host the 2016 Olympic Games. It has 6.2 million inhabitants in the city and more than 11 million in its metropolitan area. No doubt this is one of the most beautiful cities in the world.
> 
> Comment!!!


You asked, so here is it:

- slums plaguing the skyline and acting as gang-hubs

- gang violence, shootings in major streets/beaches/avenues, carjackings, assaults on buses and highways, heavily armed (semi-automatic weapons, grenades etc.) bandits 

- extremely expensive real estate

- insufficient urban road network

- overrated in terms of natural environment (it is nice, but nothing that yields the fame it has)


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Dude Rio is quite a nice city but I think you just opened an invitation for a troll fest. Just my opinion.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

FAAN said:


> Okey Kiboko. You may not know but* all slums are peaceful *and the levels of violence in the city dramatically reduced. I respect your opinion.


Do I really need to fish some Portuguese-written news articles with videos/photos to dismantle your generalization? 

Violence is rampant in Rio. Homicides might be down, but they are far from being the only criminal occurrence that matters!


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Suburbanist said:


> You asked, so here is it:
> 
> - slums plaguing the skyline and acting as gang-hubs
> 
> ...


Rio has a lot of problems but this is a myopic and one-sided rant. And the bolded part is just absurd. Have you ever been to Rio?


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Fitzrovian said:


> Rio has a lot of problems but this is a myopic and one-sided rant. And the bolded part is just absurd. Have you ever been to Rio?


Yes, 4 times or so. But that is entirely subjective. Nobody is obliged to agree or subscribe to the self-praise expected by some.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

I'd love to visit. It looks like a fantastic city, at least in the nicer areas, meaning the well-known ones.


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Suburbanist said:


> Yes, 4 times or so. But that is entirely subjective. Nobody is obliged to agree or subscribe to the self-praise expected by some.


Well then you should check your pulse. That's like saying that Ferrari is overrated as a sports car or Pele is overrated as a football player. Yes subjective, but also nonsensical as you are denying a universally acknowledged fact.


----------



## Harry_Harry (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't like it.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

ow!!


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

My thoughts on Rio de Janeiro(Never been there though)

Far away
Looks great from a distance
Beautiful landscape
Great beaches
Relaxed lifestyle
Carnival
James Bond-movie _Moonraker_
French movie: _Retour du grand Blond._

But also fear of getting mugged, don't bring anything of value to the beach and that sort of advice.

Rio is probably the most famous and most visited city in all South America


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

love the city! hope someone will invite me! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Arguably the most spectacular natural setting of any major city on the planet.

Plagued by extremely high levels of violent crime - yes it has gotten better, but it is still worse than the vast majority of cities around the world.

Plenty of hot girls on beaches.

Crappy public transport.

Hotels are among the most expensive in the world.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

Suburbanist said:


> You asked, so here is it:
> 
> - slums plaguing the skyline and acting as gang-hubs
> 
> ...





isakres said:


> Dude Rio is quite a nice city but I think you just opened an invitation for a troll fest. Just my opinion.


the right answers

:lol:


----------



## YagoHoffman (Mar 19, 2010)

I love living in Rio de Janeiro, I live here three years and has been the best of my life, as a German citizen, I could live in any country in Europe, But the Rio de Janeiro delights me since I was a child.


----------



## Lindemann (Sep 11, 2002)

I personally prefer São Paulo; more developed in many ways, less violent and more dynamic. 
São Paulo should be the flagship of Brazil, and not that outdated _samba & beach_ stereotype that Rio still brings to the world.

As Marlene Dietrich said once: "Rio is a beauty, but São Paulo is a city"


----------



## YagoHoffman (Mar 19, 2010)

Rio is Rio, Sao Paulo and Sao Paulo are very different cities. Economically Sao Paulo is bigger but when together with the Rio de Janeiro both have almost 30% of Brazil's GDP, These are two cities that have too much power on the national scene. Rio de Janeiro and Sao Paulo is like New York and Los Angeles , very different but very important for Brazil


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Kiboko said:


> I'm not very attracted to this city. I can imagine beautiful beaches and the Sugarloaf Mountain, but to be honest i also think of slums, drugs and robberies. The movie Cidade de Deus didn't make this idea any better. Sorry


I would agree to this 100%. People think of bikinis, beaches, and mountains, when in reality 95% of the city is crowded, dirty, and dangerous. People often forget about the North and West Zones. On my visit to Rio I didn't even see the South Zone...so I guess my vision is a bit blurry.


----------



## Gorky (Sep 8, 2010)

"Cidade maravilhosaaaa"


beautiful city:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Northsider said:


> I would agree to this 100%. People think of bikinis, beaches, and mountains, when in reality 95% of the city is crowded, dirty, and dangerous. People often forget about the North and West Zones. On my visit to Rio I didn't even see the South Zone...so I guess my vision is a bit blurry.


95%? WTF are you on about?? From downtown all the way through Barra - a distance of some 40 km - is mostly middle class and up. Flamengo, Botafogo, Copacabana, Ipanema, Leblon, Sao Conrado, Barra de Tijuca... I could go on. None of these areas are "crowded, dirty and dangerous". Niteroi, across the bay, also has some lovely neighborhoods. All cities have bad areas, and Rio probably has more than most, but let's not lose all sense of balance!

Northsider -- if I came to Chicago and spent my entire visit on the South Side, I am sure I would also come away with the impression that the city is dirty and dangerous (if I were still alive, that is).


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Northsider said:


> I would agree to this 100%. People think of bikinis, beaches, and mountains, when in reality 95% of the city is crowded, dirty, and dangerous. People often forget about the North and West Zones. On my visit to Rio *I didn't even see the South Zone*...so I guess my vision is a bit blurry.


Of course not. You were way too busy looking for the favelas and poor people.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Fitzrovian said:


> Northsider -- if I came to Chicago and spent my entire visit on the South Side, I am sure I would also come away with the impression that the city is dirty and dangerous (if I were still alive, that is).


While the southside is easily the largest area of Chicago, only a handful neighborhoods have the sort of appalling poverty and crime usually associated with it. I'm sure you'd be pleasantly surprised by areas such as Pilsen, Pullman, Beverly, Hyde Park, hell even Bronzeville.



> From downtown all the way through Barra - a distance of some 40 km - is mostly middle class and up.


So? What about the rest of the city? You are omitting the entire North and West zones and focusing on only a handful of nice areas. Exactly my point...not the best representation of the I'd say.

Lest we easily forget the splattering of favelas throughout the mountainsides of all those areas you mentioned. I guess it's easy to forget as long as you don't look 'up' like most Brazilians do.



> me said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't even see the South Zone
> ...


I'm sorry my job doesn't entail sitting on the beach or visiting the most trendy neighborhoods of cities like most tourists do. I go to _REAL_ places to do _REAL_ work.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Northsider said:


> I'm sorry my job doesn't entail sitting on the beach or visiting the most trendy neighborhoods of cities like most tourists do. I go to _REAL_ places to do _REAL_ work.


The two million people living in South Zone are not "real". Maybe they're "too rich", "too white" or "too normal" for you. After all, Brazilians must live in favelas, otherwise they're not Brazilians and therefore must be ignored to allow prejudice and bigotry to remain intact.

Anyhow, "only" 18.54% of households in Rio de Janeiro might be regarded as "poor" (income per capita less than US$ 180.00/month). The "very poor" (less than US$ 90.00) are 6.83%. Apparently only they are "real people".


----------



## henrique42 (Dec 5, 2011)

I prefer my area, the south of Brazil.
I think Rio is too hot, too dangerous, too expensive, and besides its beautiful nature, the city itself has not really a nice architecture. 
And I think there is not a significant difference between the rich or poor of Rio, they have the same mentality, only the richer ones have more money, and are more snobbish, and seem to like that horrible gap between ''us'' and ''them''.


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Northsider said:


> While the southside is easily the largest area of Chicago, only a handful neighborhoods have the sort of appalling poverty and crime usually associated with it. I'm sure you'd be pleasantly surprised by areas such as Pilsen, Pullman, Beverly, Hyde Park, hell even Bronzeville.


I am sure I would be... And yet in a recent report I read that 4 of the top 25 most dangerous neighborhoods in the country are on the South side of Chicago. And that's just top 25! You wanna tell me the rest of the South side is Pleasantville? Even just a cursory look on Google Earth shows mile after mile of complete urban devastation. 



Northsider said:


> So? What about the rest of the city? You are omitting the entire North and West zones and focusing on only a handful of nice areas. Exactly my point...not the best representation of the I'd say.
> 
> Lest we easily forget the splattering of favelas throughout the mountainsides of all those areas you mentioned. I guess it's easy to forget as long as you don't look 'up' like most Brazilians do.


Skewed perspective. First, as noted, these "handful of nice areas" - as you call them - stretch for some 40 km. It's a large part of Rio that contains a substantial part of its population. Why do you chose to ignore it and only focus on the negatives? 

Second, I am sure you don't realize this but there are actually plenty of nice areas outside of the tourist zone as well. Ever heard of Icarai, Lapa, Santa Teresa, Petropolis? None of these neighborhoods are in the South Zone. 

Nobody can deny there is immense proverty in Rio. But although the ratios may be different and the poverty may be more acute than in the Western world, the principle is the same: there are some nice areas and some not so nice areas. Just like everywhere else. And the not so nice areas are not difficult to avoid, if you so chose. Just like everywhere else. So to say that it's 95% bad because you only spent time in the shitty parts is no different than concluding that 95% of NYC is a crime-ridden hellhole after spending a week in South Bronx.


----------



## henrique42 (Dec 5, 2011)

''And the not so nice areas are not difficult to avoid''

that reminds me of an article I read, about an extremely expensive condominium in the Barra, where the rich complained about their neigbour Ronaldinho, who gave endless parties with funk music and favela hookers.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Fitzrovian said:


> Even just a cursory look on Google Earth shows mile after mile of complete urban devastation.


Google earth... lol! I've _BEEN_ to numerous cities in Brasil, multiple times, all different kinds of neighborhoods.

It's important to distinguish North American "slums" vs South American. I won't rehash that dreadful topic _AGAIN_...but think what you want.





> Skewed perspective. First, as noted, these "handful of nice areas" - as you call them - stretch for some 40 km. It's a large part of Rio that contains a substantial part of its population. Why do you chose to ignore it and only focus on the negatives?


There's enough focus on the positives, it's important to not forget what the city _really _is to the average "Carioca". "Stretch 40k" is a bit of a skewed statement itself, wouldn't you say? It stretches _linearly_ along the beach, with favelas dotting the mountains. At the same time, the North and West Zones (north especially) occupy a _HUGE_ area compared to the South.



> Second, I am sure you don't realize this but there are actually plenty of nice areas outside of the tourist zone as well. Ever heard of Icarai, Lapa, Santa Teresa, Petropolis? None of these neighborhoods are in the South Zone.


Let's compare apples to apples, shall we? Those are "suburban" locations, except for the couple near the CBD, which I would include with tourist areas.



> Nobody can deny there is immense proverty in Rio. But although the ratios may be different and the poverty may be more acute than in the Western world, the principle is the same: there are some nice areas and some not so nice areas.


I'm just tired of Brasilians "forgetting" the not-so-nice areas. I never said, anywhere at any time, that there weren't nice areas. There are in fact VERY nice areas in every Brasilian city I've been too (Brasil is one of my favorite countries)...but let's not kid ourselves. "Nice" is very relative. 



> Just like everywhere else. And the not so nice areas are not difficult to avoid, if you so chose. Just like everywhere else. So to say that it's 95% bad because you only spent time in the shitty parts is no different than concluding that 95% of NYC is a crime-ridden hellhole after spending a week in South Bronx.


Love how you took my [obviously] made up "statistic" of 95% and treated it like Gospel. My point was merely that the _VAST_ majority of Rio de Janeiro lies in the North and West Zones (do you deny this?!). Would you send an average American tourist to the North Zone? If you say 'yes' you're a liar.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> *After all, Brazilians must live in favelas, otherwise they're not Brazilians and therefore must be ignored to allow prejudice and bigotry to remain intact.*


That came out of _your _mouth, not mine. Make your own assumptions about what _I_ think, but I never said that.



> Anyhow, "only" 18.54% of households in Rio de Janeiro might be regarded as "poor" (income per capita less than US$ 180.00/month). The "very poor" (less than US$ 90.00) are 6.83%. Apparently only they are "real people".


Your argument is not unlike that of moronic Americans in the most recent election, pitting "real" america (rural) vs cities. It's just stupid. I never feel I had to define every single word I say, but I'll do it for your benefit. By "real Rio" I merely mean the 'everyday' Rio that the majority of people in the city experience. As I said, the majority of people don't live in highrises on the beach. The vast majority live in the North and West Zones, _far_ removed from tourism, big business, and wealth as most of the Western World understands it.


----------



## henrique42 (Dec 5, 2011)

isn't Chicago one of the worst cities of the usa?


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Northsider said:


> I would agree to this 100%. People think of bikinis, beaches, and mountains, when in reality 95% of the city is crowded, dirty, and dangerous. People often forget about the North and West Zones. On my visit to Rio I didn't even see the South Zone...so I guess my vision is a bit blurry.


I agree: Rio is indeed a dangerous place in terms of criminality. Several times a year you can read news about tourist buses being robbed at gunpoint in the highway that connects the international airport to downtown and beyond. Another very scary form of street violence in Rio is called "arrastão", in which large street gangs from the slums take beaches or plazas in semi-organized mayhem, pickpocketing, mugging and even sexually harassing tourists and middle-class citizens on their leisure time. There is also the issue of slum violence, with incidents like druglords shooting and gunning down police helicopters.

Most of South America is very dangerous for international travelers and is best avoided if you don't really need to go there. Chile and, up to a few years ago, Argentina, were the 'safest' or less dangerous places in the continent.


----------



## henrique42 (Dec 5, 2011)

..


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Northsider said:


> Love how you took my [obviously] made up "statistic" of 95% and treated it like Gospel. My point was merely that the _VAST_ majority of Rio de Janeiro lies in the North and West Zones (do you deny this?!). _*Would you send an average American tourist to the North Zone? If you say 'yes' you're a liar*_.


Of course I wouldn't. But I also wouldn't send an average American (or average anyone) to the South side of Chicago, South Bronx or North Philly. Would you?!? If not, then what's your point?

See, we don't differ so much on the facts, just on our perspectives. My point is that almost every city has a nice face and an ugly face. And I agree that the ratio of nice-to-ugly may be different and the poverty may be more acute in Brazil, but the underlying issue is exactly the same.

So if someone said about Chicago: 
_I'm not very attracted to this city. I can imagine the beautiful lake and the Trump Tower, but to be honest i also think of slums, drugs and robberies. The movie Judgment Night didn't make this idea any better. Sorry. _

And then someone like you replied:
_I would agree to this 100%. People think of skyscrapers, the lake, and museums, when in reality [95%/85%/75%] of the city is dirty, poor and dangerous. People often forget about the South and West Side. On my visit to Chicago I didn't even see the Loop...so I guess my vision is a bit blurry._

Would you say they have a fair and accurate perspective on things?


----------



## Mr. Uncut (Jan 13, 2008)

henrique42 said:


> isn't Chicago one of the worst cities of the usa?


nope...but some of the suburbs are popular for being shit holes...Chicago itself is not that bad!

Topic: Rio (or better whole of south america) never really intrested me...dunno why, but thats the fact!


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ There is an overall problem with threads similar to these. People who create them, irrespective of the city concerned, are usually locals waiting or better said awaiting for praises and nice things to be written about the places they live (otherwise, if a non-local created a thread with a more sober/negative tone, it would be quickly locked/deleted by mods as promoting city bashing or something).


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

I have never been to Rio, but ever since I was young, I've always read about it in Encyclopedias. I read that it's one of the most beautiful cities in the world, the beaches are amazing, about the Sugar Loaf mountain and Christ The Redeemer etc. But as I grew up, the image I had of the city has skewed a bit. Favelas on the side of the mountains, crime and the grit of the urban landscape. I guess it also had to do with how media (movies) is portraying the city. But nonetheless, I still think its a city deserving of its greatness


----------



## Gorky (Sep 8, 2010)

henrique42 said:


> isn't Chicago one of the worst cities of the usa?


Wtf?!?! :lol::lol::nuts:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Northsider said:


> Your argument is not unlike that of moronic Americans in the most recent election, pitting "real" america (rural) vs cities. It's just stupid. I never feel I had to define every single word I say, but I'll do it for your benefit. By "real Rio" I merely mean the 'everyday' Rio that the majority of people in the city experience. As I said, the majority of people don't live in highrises on the beach. The vast majority live in the North and West Zones, _far_ removed from tourism, big business, and wealth as most of the Western World understands it.


The way you put it, it seems the middle and upper classes, both comprising a very large section of population are not part of the "real" Rio, the "everyday" Rio. Or do you think the two million people living in South Zone go up to Sugarloaf and Corcovado everyday and are some how divorced from the city they live on?




Fitzrovian said:


> Of course I wouldn't. But I also wouldn't send an average American (or average anyone) to the South side of Chicago, South Bronx or North Philly. Would you?!? If not, then what's your point?
> 
> See, we don't differ so much on the facts, just on our perspectives. My point is that almost every city has a nice face and an ugly face. And I agree that the ratio of nice-to-ugly may be different and the poverty may be more acute in Brazil, but the underlying issue is exactly the same.
> 
> ...


A very balanced post. I don't know why people have this urge to paint a given city in the worst colours possible especially in a forum like this. Of course Rio is full of problems, but it's not nearly as bad as the average foreigner thinks. 

BTW, I'm not a big fan of Rio either. I'd never leave my city to live there.




Suburbanist said:


> ^^ There is an overall problem with threads similar to these. People who create them, irrespective of the city concerned, are usually locals waiting or better said awaiting for praises and nice things to be written about the places they live (otherwise, if a non-local created a thread with a more sober/negative tone, it would be quickly locked/deleted by mods as promoting city bashing or something).


That's indeed a common trend, but I couldn't find any trace of this kind of behaviour in this thread. You're putting yourself in a very confortable position, whereas if a person disagree of you is because he/she is biased or chauvinist.


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

^^ It also seems that in Northsider's view any area in Rio that is nice is either "touristy" or "suburban" and therefore is not representative of the "real" Rio which consists almost entirely of slums and poverty.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
It reminds me of the second Hulk movie. Edward Norton character, for some reason, has chosen to live at Rocinha, whereas it'd be much more feasible to pick up a much more "normal" environment like Flamengo, Botafogo or Copacabana, low-profile middle-class districts in South Zone.

People see what they want to see. If they want to believe Rio is a huge favela, even with a trip up there, like the crew of the movie or our friend from Chicago did, they'll not change their views.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fitzrovian said:


> ^^ It also seems that in Northsider's view any area in Rio that is nice is either "touristy" or "suburban" and therefore is not representative of the "real" Rio which consists almost entirely of slums and poverty.


You are misinformed, because 80% of Rio's population is upper class or lower middle or high. In addition to the south there is the Rio Trade Center where the seat of businesses, shops, banks and even two airports. hno:
HDI: 0.845, 0.962 in the south to more than Norway.
GDP: 170 billion dollars
GDP per Capita: $ 27,419.35.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Rio is at least 600€ and 15 hours of flight away for me...

..actually Rio seems interesting but if I ever visit south america I'll probably choose Buenos Aires instead, which looks more elegant and sophisticated.

Rio looks "postcard-nice" but it feels like it's closer to the jungle and it's more expensive what I've heard.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

FAAN said:


> You are misinformed, because 80% of Rio's population is upper class or lower middle or high. In addition to the south there is the Rio Trade Center where the seat of businesses, shops, banks and even two airports. hno:
> HDI: 0.845, 0.962 in the south to more than Norway.
> GDP: 170 billion dollars
> GDP per Capita: $ 27,419.35.


It is just plain wrong to compare cherry-picked neighborhoods of a city and then compare the to whole countries. It is bad practice in statistical analysis.


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> It reminds me of the second Hulk movie. Edward Norton character, for some reason, has chosen to live at Rocinha, whereas it'd be much more feasible to pick up a much more "normal" environment like Flamengo, Botafogo or Copacabana, low-profile middle-class districts in South Zone.
> 
> People see what they want to see. If they want to believe Rio is a huge favela, even with a trip up there, like the crew of the movie or our friend from Chicago did, they'll not change their views.


You nailed it. To say that the South Zone is not representative of the "real" Rio is no different than saying that Manhattan is not representative of the "real" New York. To some extent both statements are true. But does that mean that when we think about New York we should be thinking, first and foremost, of the ghettos in Harlem, Bronx and Brooklyn? Does anybody?? Seems like there is a double standard here.


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

NordikNerd said:


> Rio is at least 600€ and 15 hours of flight away for me...
> 
> ..actually Rio seems interesting but if I ever visit south america I'll probably choose Buenos Aires instead, which looks more elegant and sophisticated.
> 
> Rio looks "postcard-nice" but it feels like it's closer to the jungle and it's more expensive what I've heard.


Having been to both cities more than once (most recently just a few weeks ago), I tend to agree with a lot of this. I much prefer the atmosphere in Buenos Aires. Rio has got the beach and breathtaking natural beauty; it really is an amazing place. But overall I have found Buenos Aires to be a more interesting city, with more culture and much better nightlife. And you are right, hotels in Rio are ridiculously expensive!

If you pick one place to go I might still lean towards Rio -- you will see things that you can't see anywhere else in the world. But Buenos Aires is a better destination for repeated visits IMO.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Suburbanist said:


> It is just plain wrong to compare cherry-picked neighborhoods of a city and then compare the to whole countries. It is bad practice in statistical analysis.


It was just force of expression is compared as well as to improve understanding on numerous websites.


----------



## Aerin (May 19, 2008)

Fitzrovian said:


> Having been to both cities more than once (most recently just a few weeks ago), I tend to agree with a lot of this. I much prefer the atmosphere in Buenos Aires. Rio has got the beach and breathtaking natural beauty; it really is an amazing place. But overall I have found Buenos Aires to be a more interesting city, with more culture and much better nightlife. And you are right, hotels in Rio are ridiculously expensive!
> 
> If you pick one place to go I might still lean towards Rio -- you will see things that you can't see anywhere else in the world. But Buenos Aires is a better destination for repeated visits IMO.


I also found food to be more expensive in Rio.

Don't know why, but I prefer Rio overall. I completely agree about Buenos Aires being a better destination for repeated visits--the city does have tons of things to see and do. I'd probably go back there again since I ran out of time and missed out on some things on my last visit, such as taking the ferry to Colonia.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Buenos Aires is a completely different destination than Rio. I like both of them, I just prefer Bs As to live and Rio for a cool vacation.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

What do I think of Rio ?
Extreme wealth 
Extreme poverty 
Growing middle class 
Gorgeous Women 
Football ( soccer of course ) champions 
Not too many ugly people ( even old people over 65 are beautiful )
shopping shopping and more shopping for everyone 
Parties !! Festivals !! and more parties 
A lot of corrupted politics 
an amazing natural environment 
Great Restaurant scene 
Amazing nightlife
Construction everywhere 
Slums and favellas 
friendly people for the most part 
Art is very big in Rio 
large gay community 
Open minded place 
Rio does have problems with natural disasters ( deadly floods and winds sometimes )
crazy drivers 
A lot of adventure 
Maybe a retirement heaven for some 
crime is a big problem in some parts 
and of course I am sure there is much much more to see 
some day I will visit this place


----------



## sarimanok (May 3, 2011)

Hot, nice beaches w/ nice hilly views
Crowded, hip and festive city..


----------



## Hernan Cortez (Jan 9, 2012)

One thing I´m sure:

Guys in Rio are much hotter than in any american city. You travel to Chicago and Dallas and what you see? Fat people everywhere. 


In Rio you walk in the streets and you see the most amazing tanned bodies. 

Rio is sexy, beautiful.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

What is interesting is that Rio being the 2nd city of Brazil is more known throughout the world than the country's premier city, Sao Paulo.

Even Michael Jackson did his thing there!


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Hernan Cortez said:


> One thing I´m sure:
> 
> Guys in Rio are much hotter than in any american city. You travel to Chicago and Dallas and what you see? Fat people everywhere.
> 
> ...


this applies to both guys and girls and even as I said before the older crowd in Rio looks sexy as well 
USA = I am guessing 60 % of the population is ugly and unhealthy 
in Brazil = I am guessing 10 % of the population is ugly and unhealthy 
in Morocco where I was born I am guessing between 30 % of the population is ugly and unhealthy 
What do I mean by ugly ? (physical , personality , mentally , emotionally and even personal hygiene ) I love the USA but there are so many ugly people in this country ( USA ) sorry to say but it is true
I am just an average guy but I do take care of myself and keep in good shape and yes I have a gorgeous personality


----------



## henrique42 (Dec 5, 2011)

''in Morocco where I was born I am guessing between 30 % of the population is ugly''

and I suppose nowadays they are living in Europe


----------



## Hernan Cortez (Jan 9, 2012)

Ipanema in the 60´s, Rio de Janeiro. Probably the world´s most stylish place in the 60´s.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

^^

Very cool indeed :cheers:

Much more than the image we get today.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> this applies to both guys and girls and even as I said before the older crowd in Rio looks sexy as well
> USA = I am guessing 60 % of the population is ugly and unhealthy
> in Brazil = I am guessing 10 % of the population is ugly and unhealthy
> in Morocco where I was born I am guessing between 30 % of the population is ugly and unhealthy
> ...


Actually, 14% of Brazilians are obese and 40%, overweighted. The worst figures are found precisely in Rio de Janeiro.

http://veja.abril.com.br/infograficos/pais-mais-gordo/


----------



## Hernan Cortez (Jan 9, 2012)

seattle92 said:


> ^^
> 
> Very cool indeed :cheers:
> 
> Much more than the image we get today.


Agreed.

Some more:


----------



## Hernan Cortez (Jan 9, 2012)

Copacabana Beach in the 60´s


----------



## Hernan Cortez (Jan 9, 2012)

Ipanema










http://viajeaqui.abril.com.br/blog/por-dentro-do-rio/files/2010/03/Fasano-Rio-Piscina-01-web.jpg


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

FAAN said:


> What do you think about Rio?
> 
> It is the second largest city in Brazil* and most visited.* Full of attractions including beaches, Christ the Redeemer, and numerous neighborhood very luxurious. Will host the final of the FIFA World Cup 2014 will host the 2016 Olympic Games. It has 6.2 million inhabitants in the city and more than 11 million in its metropolitan area. No doubt this is one of the most beautiful cities in the world.
> 
> Comment!!!


Isn't Sao Paulo the most visited one? Sao Paulo because of the business tourism, is the most visited one, isn't it right? I am pretty sure I read it somewhere...


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

No, Rio is the most visited even in Latin America. 

And what do i think? 

Even being a Brazilian....

I think Rio is a nice city, very nice natural beauties, very sexy men and women (Speacially men), with a lot of interesting places and projects that will turn it in the Olimpics one of the most interesting cities in the World...

But... The violence, poverty, weather, inequality and a lot more of urban problems take from Rio 60% of its beauty. I think it'll need a lot of investments and economic growth to the city be the REALLY most beautiful in the world.

For now, it's just a Third World city, which capabilities tha' are not properly exploited because of the violence, poverty and social inequality, and Buenos Aires is the same thing... Just in some less intensity.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Alexpilsen said:


> No, Rio is the most visited even in Latin America.


^^I think you are Wrong!


> *
> Cidade que mais recebe turistas*
> ...
> São Paulo foi a cidade brasileira mais visitada por estrangeiros no ano passado. Segundo o Ministério do Turismo, a capital paulista recebeu 22,5% dos visitantes que chegaram ao país, seguida pelo Rio de Janeiro (20,1%) e Santa Catarina (13,2%). ...
> http://odia.ig.com.br/portal/viagens/html/2011/10/cidade_que_mais_recebe_turistas_201480.html


----------



## Hernan Cortez (Jan 9, 2012)

Kate Moss arriving in the Copacabana Palace hotel in 2011.











Shooting for a special edition of Vogue in a luxury modernist penthouse in Ipanema










Ashton Kutcher jogging in Ipanema Beach










Gisele Bundchen in a hotel balcony in Ipanema.


----------



## Hernan Cortez (Jan 9, 2012)

Valentino at the Fashion Rio


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

henrique42 said:


> ''in Morocco where I was born I am guessing between 30 % of the population is ugly''
> 
> and I suppose nowadays they are living in Europe


ah ah you are right LOL :lol:
sad to say ( not all of course ) Moroccans living in Europe are scum !!


----------



## Hernan Cortez (Jan 9, 2012)

Copacabana Beach in the 50´s. Back then one of the world´s most famous Rivieras










Rio Jockey Club, in the 1920´s


----------



## Hernan Cortez (Jan 9, 2012)

Copacabana, 60´s


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
One of the most interesting things about old photos of Brazil is the very colourful cars. Today in Brazil, the cars are only silver, black or white.


----------



## Hernan Cortez (Jan 9, 2012)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> One of the most interesting things about old photos of Brazil is the very colourful cars. Today in Brazil, the cars are only silver, black or white.


That is true.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Rio's best feature is it's geography, and any city with that as a main feature is probably lacking in other features to make it a true world city.

No doubt you can have a good time there, and if all you care about is beaches and weather then it's probably one of the best places there is.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

london-b said:


> Rio's best feature is it's geography, and any city with that as a main feature is probably lacking in other features to make it a true world city.
> 
> No doubt you can have a good time there, and if all you care about is beaches and weather then it's probably one of the best places there is.


Well said! :yes:


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Alexpilsen said:


> and Buenos Aires is the same thing... Just in some less intensity.


Envious Pilsen. :lol::lol:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

even back than it was beautiful , nice old pics from the 50's and 60's before our time


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

london-b said:


> No doubt you can have a good time there, and if all you care about is beaches and weather then it's probably one of the best places there is.


South Atlantic waters are quit cold even during summers. They rarely get over 25 oC and you never see temps like those found in South Pacific or Caribbean Sea.

Moreover, the seawater on Rio's beaches is polluted for most of it. As it happens with almost every single big city in the developing World. Most of those beaches would be CLOSED for the public if British, French or American standards of (lack of) pollution were applied to them.

So Rio's beaches are good only if swimming in the ocean is a mere unimportant detail!


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Suburbanist said:


> South Atlantic waters are quit cold even during summers. They rarely get over 25 oC and you never see temps like those found in South Pacific or Caribbean Sea.
> 
> Moreover, the seawater on Rio's beaches is polluted for most of it. As it happens with almost every single big city in the developing World. Most of those beaches would be CLOSED for the public if British, French or American standards of (lack of) pollution were applied to them.
> 
> So Rio's beaches are good only if swimming in the ocean is a mere unimportant detail!


I just can not fathom that you could make statements like this if you've been to Rio 4 times like you claim. Unless you never stepped outside of Copocabana. What utter nonsense. The beaches in Ipanema and Leblon are clean. The beaches in Barra and beyond are immaculate. And I have been to most of the best beaches in Europe, US and the Caribbean.

Seriously mate, get a clue.


----------



## Hernan Cortez (Jan 9, 2012)

Fitzrovian said:


> I just can not fathom that you could make statements like this if you've been to Rio 4 times like you claim. Unless you never stepped outside of Copocabana. What utter nonsense. The beaches in Ipanema and Leblon are clean. The beaches in Barra and beyond are immaculate. And I have been to most of the best beaches in Europe, US and the Caribbean.
> 
> Seriously mate, get a clue.


Exactly.


----------



## Hernan Cortez (Jan 9, 2012)

Usually, nerds and ugly people don´t like Rio. They feel out of place there.

On the other side, beautiful people tend to love Rio.

Rio has a culture that gives great value to beauty, so cariocas are very critical with appearences.

It doesn´t matter how smart and cultured you are, once you step in Ipanema in a sunny saturday, all that matters is your looks. Therefore, the disadvantaged in that field tend to hate Rio whereas the advantaged ones feel as if they were in heaven.


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Hernan Cortez said:


> Usually, nerds and ugly people don´t like Rio. They feel out of place there.
> _*
> On the other side, beautiful people tend to love Rio.*_
> 
> ...


thank you for the complement.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Hernan Cortez said:


> Usually, nerds and ugly people don´t like Rio. They feel out of place there.
> 
> On the other side, beautiful people tend to love Rio.
> 
> ...


Thank you! You made my day, I feel much better now.


----------



## henrique42 (Dec 5, 2011)

''It doesn´t matter how smart and cultured you are, once you step in Ipanema in a sunny saturday, all that matters is your looks. Therefore, the disadvantaged in that field tend to hate Rio whereas the advantaged ones feel as if they were in heaven''

-----

this is becoming a jerry springer like bitch fight....


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

henrique42 said:


> ''It doesn´t matter how smart and cultured you are, once you step in Ipanema in a sunny saturday, all that matters is your looks. Therefore, the disadvantaged in that field tend to hate Rio whereas the advantaged ones feel as if they were in heaven''
> 
> -----
> 
> this is becoming a jerry springer like bitch fight....


what if you are 1/2 in between the 2 ? neither good looking nor ugly


----------



## Hernan Cortez (Jan 9, 2012)

aaabbbccc said:


> what if you are 1/2 in between the 2 ? neither good looking nor ugly


Then you have to hide behind some very stylish pair of vintage sunglasses so at least you gonna be cool.


----------



## Hernan Cortez (Jan 9, 2012)

Fitzrovian said:


> thank you for the complement.


You´re welcome.


----------



## Hernan Cortez (Jan 9, 2012)

Stylish house in Rio.


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Hernan Cortez said:


> Stylish house in Rio.


Looks rough and dangerous to me. 

Can you also post some more pics of your "polluted" beaches? LOL...


----------



## Hernan Cortez (Jan 9, 2012)

Fitzrovian said:


> Looks rough and dangerous to me.


That´s what non-stylish people usually say about those type of houses.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Hernan Cortez.... You look familiar...


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

^^ He definitely reminds me of Maria Theresa. :yes:


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

What is the purpose of this thread? I mean, a forumer opens a thread asking for opinions about a city.

A few people chime in with their insights.

Later, the thread creator and some posters get angry because it didn't become the "let's celebrate city XYZ" fest they expected. It follows that only positive opinions would be valid.

If someone is so convinced a given city/country ir pure awesomeness and doesn't warrant any critique, then why creat such a thread first place?

(and we didn't even start the whole Google Translate thing in which phrases are misinterpreted, bogus translations yield wrong interpretation by those not able to read English etc.)


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
You're oversimplifying and you know it. The thing is, you always have this "routine", consisting of mixing true facts with paranoid fantasies (in here, the Rio's beaches).

I for myself think you make truly valid points, especially debunking irrational suburbia hating, but sometimes you try so hard and I'm pretty sure you don't believe in what you say (Genoa's freeway, destroying European historic centers, etc.).

And back about this thread, talking about other people, the rest of the "critics" were also not delivering opinions, but fantasies, like our friend Northsider saying people in Zona Sul were "not real".


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, I never touch these "Are (some) Brazilian white / Can whites be Brazilian" subjects anyway.

The fact about Rio's beaches is true. All beaches facing Guanabara bay are not reccommended for swimming because of toxic pollutants. Leme, Copacabana are affected as well. Sometimes even Ipanema and Leblon. 

Only Barra da Tijuca offers beaches that, for most days, have no remarks about water pollution for swimmers.

Do I really need to copy-and-paste some pics of _Piscinao de Ramos?_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Now you gave us a more balanced view. Ipanema and Leblon, although being settle for almost 100 years, hardly ever are not recommended. Copacabana and Leme, most of the time are OK. And suggesting every single European/American beaches are as pure as the driven snow is way too much.

Did you see? It's not hard to show the big picture.

--------------------------------

About Brazilians being white, I didn't understand why you mentioned it about my remarks over Zona Sul. There are plenty of mixed and even black middle-class people living in the area, and as their fellow whites there, they are "real people".


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> About Brazilians being white, I didn't understand why you mentioned it about my remarks over Zona Sul. There are plenty of mixed and even black middle-class people living in the area, and as their fellow whites there, they are "real people".


The rationale is the same: some people thoughout Latin America can't accept the demographic realities of the region.


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Suburbanist said:


> Well, I never touch these "Are (some) Brazilian white / Can whites be Brazilian" subjects anyway.
> 
> The fact about Rio's beaches is true. All beaches facing Guanabara bay are not reccommended for swimming because of toxic pollutants. Leme, Copacabana are affected as well. Sometimes even Ipanema and Leblon.
> 
> ...


Oh so now it's just the beaches facing Guanabara bay + Copacabana that are affected... I see. Then maybe you could have said so from the beginning instead of the BS that you actually said. Besides, who swims in Guanabara bay?


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Who expect pristine unpolluted waters in the sea shores of a +10million city?

Do Shanghai, Mumbai, or even New York have unpolluted beaches right next to the city center? (The Hamptons and Long Island doesnt count for New York).





Hernan Cortez said:


> Usually, nerds and ugly people don´t like Rio. They feel out of place there.
> 
> On the other side, beautiful people tend to love Rio.
> 
> ...



Mmhhhh, If I plan to visit a Brazilian city trying to find good looking locals I think I would choose Floripa / Jureré, rather than Rio. (talking about girls at least).

Anyway, Rio has such strong charachter regardless of the disadventages of a city of +10million of an emerging country.






Hernan Cortez said:


> Then you have to hide behind some very stylish pair of vintage sunglasses so at least you gonna be cool.



Lol ill tweet this.


----------



## Hermeto (Jan 30, 2012)

As Brazil becomes each time richer and powerful, Rio gets even better. 

Glassy towers, nice condos and old building getting a facelift. The city is also a paradise for the hedonists. Almost *everything* is permitted in Rio, it has definetely one of the most open-minded and liberal societies.


----------

